# How to go low on Audi Allroad?



## dirtydub92 (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys im looking at picking up a 2003 Allroad and was wondering if it is possible to go really low on the stock air bags/compressor/tank. OR do i need to purchase aftermarket bags, and other stuff. If so where do i need to get them from, ECS doesnt have any guidelines, or AirLift, or anyone really. I am looking to stay on AIR but i want to know if i can go low. 


I have already read about the 402 mod and plan on doing that first.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

My guess is your probably better off getting an a6 wagon and doing an air set up on it. All road air suspension is very complicated.

The 402 mod is basically fooling the car into thinking its higher than it actually is from what i understand. There's a stupid amount of sensors on the stock air ride and I think trying to use it to "scene kid stance" out an all road will just cost you a lot of grief and money.


----------



## jdonovan26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Invest in something that doesn't have factory airbags and get a bag setup. Allroad isn't what you're looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

They speak the truth. I did a mild rake and lowering with the 402 mod..not built to go low and camber is an issue if you do since it can't be adjusted.


----------

